# Dehydrated food.



## spork (Jan 21, 2012)

;-)


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

theyakshed.com


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

I bought the Aldi one for about $30 and dehydrate veg for fraser each year. A packet sauce\curry, rehydrated veg and a fresh fish makes a great meal at the end of the day. A weeks worth of veg is a snack size ziplock bag. I dont bother drying fruit as its readily available to buy.
Others make spag bog and dehydrate. It comes back a treat.


----------



## emufingers (Aug 11, 2010)

The expensive food is freeze dried. There are plenty of instructions on the web using or not using a vacuum pump. The flavour of freeze dried foods is amazing, Just get some freeze dried strawberries , place one on your tongue , and let it reconstitute and you'll be hooked for life.


----------

